# Evening cruise



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Took the side x side from Paradise to Huntsville with a few friends last night to the Shooting Star Saloon. That was an enjoyable 60 mile round trip ride and a decent burger-Saw a Cantina in Eden on the way- going to have to go back and see how the food is there soon. Saw a lot of bucks in velvet


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds like fun!
Give Eats of Eden a try if you haven't already. One of the best in the valley.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

One time, several years ago, I fished that itty-bitty creek along the top. I caught a bunch of catchables and a couple surprises in there. Probably all private property now.


----------

